# How about 1 wheel?



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

Now how 'bout an electric version of this: http://www.theriotwheel.com/
About a pointless as it gets really, though it would be fun!

It only uses a 6Hp gas engine, so I guess no monster power is needed to get it to move. Torque would be a nice thing to have though..


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya, I agree. I have seen that thing in the past. It was shown at the Burning man festival a few years ago. That thing weighs like 1000 LBs. 
1) you could never pick it up if it fell over.
2) if you get out of control it can run your butt over.
3) it needs a lot of runway to stop
4) it doesn't turn very well. 

LR


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

I have been thinking of building something like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRs4ta7klio&feature=related

It would be a fun little project. 

LR


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

Little Rhody said:


> I have been thinking of building something like this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRs4ta7klio&feature=related
> 
> It would be a fun little project.
> ...


It needs a more comfy driving position though.. I wouldn't want to sit with my legs folded like that for very long. Oh, and something to cover those wheels, because I'm an idiot and sooner or later I'll probably end up with my hand stuck in the spokes..


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

I was thinking I would build it so that my legs were a bit more forward, and on the back I would build a single trailing arm with one swivel caster. This are would also hold the batts. The batts would be a counterweight so that when you wan to to stop, you wont flip over forward. 

my 2cents.

LR.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Someone beat you to it, its electric too:
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2008/04/uno_a_unicyclemotorbikesegway_hybrid-2.html


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.the-uno-tomorrows-transportation.com/


----------

